# Good Lord..



## Andypanda6570

I have such bad cramps :cry::cry::cry: I can't even explain how intense they are, I am getting nervous now. I never ever get them this bad even when AF is due. I am not due for 12 days but I started getting these cramps right after we DTD on 10/4. I don't know if this is a good sign or should i be concerned? They are really really intense and not even medicine is taking the pain away :cry::cry: I can't test till at least the 18th. I don't know what to do, I hope nothing is wrong with me. I just find it a big coincidence that we DTD on 10/4 and now I have really bad cramps, that makes me think there is probably nothing wrong with me(Like UTI or anything) but then again you never know..
XOXO :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## mhazzab

sorry you are still in so much pain :(

My only idea to offer up, is implantation, but then, you wouldn't have been feeling that as soon as you say, would you?

maybe someone else will come along, with a better idea. but, if you are worried about it, maybe you should see your doctor?

I'm hoping it's a little eggy finding a nice safe place to stay ;) xx


----------



## daopdesign

Hun I have no idea, as long as you're not bleeding or anything try not to worry x


----------



## Andypanda6570

My body is a very weird vessel. let me tell you all. I just never got cramps like this, I mean I get little cramps right before my AF but like 2 to 3 days this is like 13 days before my AF is due. I am not bleeding so maybe that is why I am a little calmer, if i was bleeding I think I would go to the doctor, i guess I can't do much until Tuesday, when I can test.

I am just a nervous wreck, I am nervous also cause what if it is ectopic , that could be a reason for the cramping also, now i am a wreck again :cry::cry::cry: I just confuse myself ... I never had an ectopic, does that come with bleeding or no? Please forgive my questions, I am just nervous 
XOXOOX :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Hellylou

I have no explanation to offer either - like others say I think it's likely too soon for implantation, but then, if you're 13 days before AF, wouldn't that be ovulation happening now? I thought ovulation happened 14 days before AF, regardless of length of cycle, but I am no expert! :blush:

Hope the pain eases off soon...:hugs:


----------



## Andypanda6570

Ok I got my AF on 9/23 I ovulated on 10/6 or the 7th. We dtd on 10/4 my next af should start at 10/22 or 10/23 . As I said my body is really weird . As I am talking now my cramps have calmed down. I know I ovulated on the 6th or 7th cause I get that twinge in my lower side been getting it for 10 years. I don't know it is just weird to me, I have had my period 6 times since my loss and I never ever got cramps like this ..
Thanks For Helping Me..XOXOO :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Andypanda6570

Hellylou said:


> I have no explanation to offer either - like others say I think it's likely too soon for implantation, but then, if you're 13 days before AF, wouldn't that be ovulation happening now? I thought ovulation happened 14 days before AF, regardless of length of cycle, but I am no expert! :blush:
> 
> Hope the pain eases off soon...:hugs:

I have been getting these cramps since 2 days after we DTD that would be a total of 7 days, i don't think ovulation lasts 7 days, I am just weird.. :wacko: I think I am just loosing my mind :wacko:


----------



## SabrinaKat

Is it possible that you have an infection? I once had a kidney infection that was so painful that I thought it was my 'lady bits', if you will, but it was actually the kidney pressing on my lady bits...

am really sorry to hear that you aren't feeling well...sigh...

best wishes


----------



## Nikki_d72

I don't know either hun but didn't want to R&R on you. I hope you feel better and I hope it's a sign of something good. xxx


----------



## Andypanda6570

SabrinaKat said:


> Is it possible that you have an infection? I once had a kidney infection that was so painful that I thought it was my 'lady bits', if you will, but it was actually the kidney pressing on my lady bits...
> 
> am really sorry to hear that you aren't feeling well...sigh...
> 
> best wishes

I don't think i have any infection and to me it is funny how this is the first time in 7 months since I have finally had the guts to try and then this happens? I don't know it sounds to odd, but with my luck it probably is an infection :nope:
See now they are mild not as strong as the cramps before for 7 days , but they are still there:nope::nope: I will just wait and see, I appreciate all your replies..
XOXOXO xxx XOOXO :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## kam78

Hmmm??? I have no idea what tha heck that could be from babe... My only thought went towards an infection ..? I am NO expert in this area by no means, actually, I am completely clueless LOL... Just wanted to pop in and share my concerns and loves....
Please keep an eye on that and if it does get any worse, please contact your doctor... Don't make me yound lady! lol :haha: 

Hope you feel better sweets... :hugs:


----------



## Nikki_d72

I also wanted to say that I often get that with ovulation and given your dates it could be the egg moving down the tube, could it not? 

I think with ectopic you would only get pain after inplantation, and once the bundle of cells starts to grow, so it wouldn't hurt you yet, it would be after you'd expect to get a test result. I know symptoms of it can be severe pain, sometimes shoulder pain and a positive, then negative HPT. 

If you are concerned about infection then take your temperature at least daily and get to the docs if you have any more worrying symptoms, any fever or flu-like symptoms or bad tenderness that could indicate your body fighting infection. 

I know my body seems to have changed it's habits since the birth of the boys, could it be that yours has too and you are watching closely for signs now you're TTC so you're noticing more? 

All the best hon xxx


----------



## Andypanda6570

The thing is October 11th i felt really bad cramps, so that would make me ovulating on count day 19 :wacko: that would be really late for me/ I got my AF on September 23 and should have ovulated on the 6th or 7th of October? My last smiley face last month (I broke m opk digital one and could not use it this month) was on day 13 so means I would have ovulated on day 14 early 15. I need to go buy my new OPK digital. so is every month different for ovulation then? Last month is was day 14 but this month it could be day 19? Does anyone know? I mean I got the ovulation pain of the 6th and 7th? I am just so confused.
XOOX Thanks :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Hellylou

Andypanda6570 said:


> The thing is October 11th i felt really bad cramps, so that would make me ovulating on count day 19 :wacko: that would be really late for me/ I got my AF on September 23 and should have ovulated on the 6th or 7th of October? My last smiley face last month (I broke m opk digital one and could not use it this month) was on day 13 so means I would have ovulated on day 14 early 15. I need to go buy my new OPK digital. so is every month different for ovulation then? Last month is was day 14 but this month it could be day 19? Does anyone know? I mean I got the ovulation pain of the 6th and 7th? I am just so confused.
> XOOX Thanks :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

If your last AF was 23rd sep (assuming average 28 day cycle) you should be due your next AF on 20th Oct, with ovulation around 6th Oct, and implantation happens anywhere from 7 to 10 days after conception (BD being within 24 hours of ovulation) - so if the cramps started on the 11th, that's 5 days after potential ovulation, and continuing for a few days. Cramps could be implantation... It's possibly something good?

Keeping everything crossed for you.:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Andypanda6570

Ok now I have a new symptom that I have never ever had , my breasts hurt :wacko::wacko::wacko: the only time they ever ever hurt was when I was pregnant.
Maybe I am just wanting so bad to be pregnant and I am imagining it :nope:
I can't be it can't be that easy, i mean I am 41 it just can't be. I don't think I am but I don't know why my body is playing tricks on me. maybe cause I want to be pregnant so bad that these symptoms are just happening to appease me?:dohh::dohh:
I know I had really bad cramps and I squeezed my breasts just to make sure they hurt :sick::sick::sick: If I am not pregnant which i don't think i am then I am here to tell and bare witness to the body playing tricks on you, it does definitely happen...
OXOXOOXO I think i need to go to bed now :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Cassie10

Hmmmmm..... How are the cramps today hun??


----------



## Andypanda6570

Cassie10 said:


> Hmmmmm..... How are the cramps today hun??

They stopped and now they are there today a little bit. But I remember when I was pregnant and I didn't know it, my husband said something to me and I said no I am getting my period I feel it :winkwink::winkwink: little did I know.
That is why you can not go on cramps alone cause even though it probably is AF there is a chance it is not, cause most women do experience cramps when they are in fact pregnant. I don't think I am pregnant, but my breasts do hurt and if i do get my AF then the breasts hurting are a totally new symptom for me :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## emk10

All sounds good to me. I hope and pray this is it for you!!! x x


----------



## Andypanda6570

emk10 said:


> All sounds good to me. I hope and pray this is it for you!!! x x

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: Thanks SO very much :kiss::kiss:


----------



## yazoo

Oh I really hope it is that you are pregnant and its not your body playing tricks on you. Fingers crossed. :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## KamIAm

Andrea... How are you today??? :flower:

Just thinking about ya chicka :hugs:

Think I am loosing circulation in my fingers, from keeping them crossed for ya babe :haha:

Love ya!:friends:


----------



## Cassie10

It sounds good to me as well! Oh my goodness you have no idea how ecstatic I will be if you are pregnant!!! You def deserve it... you are one of the most caring and kind hearted people I have ever spoken to! :hugs:


----------



## Andypanda6570

KamIAm said:


> Andrea... How are you today??? :flower:
> 
> Just thinking about ya chicka :hugs:
> 
> Think I am loosing circulation in my fingers, from keeping them crossed for ya babe :haha:
> 
> Love ya!:friends:

I love you and thanks so much for being here for me, it means more than you know..XOOXOX


Cassie10 said:


> It sounds good to me as well! Oh my goodness you have no idea how ecstatic I will be if you are pregnant!!! You def deserve it... you are one of the most caring and kind hearted people I have ever spoken to! :hugs:

Thank you so much,,XOXO You know once you start TTC you really realize how bad you want to be pregnant. I just cried myself to bed last night and I prayed to God to please give me another chance at this. I hope he is listening 
:cry::cry: I am terrified but I committed to giving it one more try and I will go from there:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: XOOXOO


----------



## babesx3

:hugs: have everything crossed for you!!! that its implantation pain.... when are u going to test?


----------



## Nikki_d72

Fingers crossed for you hon, I so so hope it's good signs! Welcome to TTC madness!!


----------



## Andypanda6570

babesx3 said:


> :hugs: have everything crossed for you!!! that its implantation pain.... when are u going to test?

I don't know when should I? I thought I would test if I missed my period? Can you test before you are due to get your AF and would it be accurate?
Thanks :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Hellylou

There are tests that can be before AF is due, some several days before, so look around.

I'm so willing it to be this time for you... :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Andypanda6570

Hellylou said:


> There are tests that can be before AF is due, some several days before, so look around.
> 
> I'm so willing it to be this time for you... :hugs::hugs:

I think I will test Wednesday.. :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## kiki04

I am sending up my prayers for you to see those 2 pink lines. You deserve this more then YOU even know! :hugs:


----------



## babesx3

Andypanda6570 said:


> babesx3 said:
> 
> 
> :hugs: have everything crossed for you!!! that its implantation pain.... when are u going to test?
> 
> I don't know when should I? I thought I would test if I missed my period? Can you test before you are due to get your AF and would it be accurate?
> Thanks :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

well u can get a false negative thats dissappointing, but u can't get a false positive....i think i got a faint bfp around the 10/11 dpo mark.... weds sounds a better date 12dpo.. but don't take as said if its bfn as some don't come posite till 14/15 dpo!! xxx


----------



## Vickieh1981

LOL You haven't entered the madness of obsessive testing yet then? :dohh: I was testing about twice a day (with internet cheapies) from 8 dpo and then squinting to try to see a line lol.

I really hope it's a good sign for you. I don't think you need to worry about ectopic as the baby isn't big enough to cause pain until about 6 weeks or so. xxx


----------



## Andypanda6570

*** UPDATE***'My BOOBEES still hurt :happydance::happydance::happydance:
:hugs::hugs::hugs: I am going to test Wednesday...


----------



## mhazzab

Andypanda6570 said:


> *** UPDATE***'My BOOBEES still hurt :happydance::happydance::happydance:
> :hugs::hugs::hugs: I am going to test Wednesday...

ooohh that is a good sign :) i've got everything crossed for you xxx


----------



## Andypanda6570

mhazzab said:


> Andypanda6570 said:
> 
> 
> *** UPDATE***'My BOOBEES still hurt :happydance::happydance::happydance:
> :hugs::hugs::hugs: I am going to test Wednesday...
> 
> ooohh that is a good sign :) i've got everything crossed for you xxxClick to expand...

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: I just hope it is not all in my head :wacko::wacko::wacko: I don't think so I squeezed them to make sure they really hurt :sick::sick::sick::sick::sick:


----------



## Nikki_d72

Haha if they weren't sore before they will be now, hehehe. really hoping for your BFP! XXX


----------



## Andypanda6570

Nikki_d72 said:


> Haha if they weren't sore before they will be now, hehehe. really hoping for your BFP! XXX

You know I just got your joke now...Takes me awhile..That was funny :haha::haha::haha::haha::haha:


----------



## babylou

Fingers crossed for you... Good Luck!:hugs::hugs:


----------



## KamIAm

What's this I hear?????:winkwink:

Sore boobies???:happydance::happydance:

hahaha:haha:

Andrea, I am hoping, praying and crossing everything that is crossable for you!!!:hugs:

FYI... I have seen pregnancy tests that you can test 5 days before your period is due....:winkwink: In fact, that's most of the ones I've seen in local drug stores ...


----------



## Cassie10

Yay for sore boobies!!! LOL! Oh I can't wait until you test! 

I got a very very faint line at around 10 DPO but I was one of those women who pee on a million tests starting at about 5 DPO! Yea I got a little obsessive... :blush:


----------



## dnlfinker

I have my fingers crossed for you! Cant wait till Wed to hear your great news!


----------



## kiki04

OMG I cant wait for wednesday!!! :happydance:


----------



## jennijunni

Okay first hugs!! it is too early for you to have pain from an ectopic pregnancy, so lets just get that out of our minds for now. But it sounds like you may have ruptured an ovarian cyst. I have ruptured an extremely large one during sex, and OMGoodness, the pain was intense!!! And I have had 5 babies without drugs. But this hurt, bad. I am happy to see you are trying again! I hope you get your BFP really soon, and that all is well with this pregnancy. I am thinking of you and sending lots of baby dust, and prayers, and a ton of hugs!


----------



## jennijunni

YAY for sore boobies!!!! I hope this is it for you!!!


----------



## Andypanda6570

jennijunni said:


> YAY for sore boobies!!!! I hope this is it for you!!!

LOL..XOXOOX You are so sweet, thank you xoxoxo:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## KamIAm

Chicka .... Keep us updated on how you are feeling ... You KNOW you have a few stalkers ...:flasher::flasher::paper::paper::haha:

Xoxo :hugs:


----------



## Andypanda6570

KamIAm said:


> Chicka .... Keep us updated on how you are feeling ... You KNOW you have a few stalkers ...:flasher::flasher::paper::paper::haha:
> 
> Xoxo :hugs:

I feel like I am getting sick now :sick::sick::sick::sick: I don't know what to think anymore. My Boobies are very full :wacko::wacko: I am going to test Wednesday . Now my AF is not due till Saturday or Sunday if I test Wednesday and it is negative does that mean I am definitely not pregnant?
XOXOOXOXOXXO Kisses :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## kiki04

Absolutely not hun! The show aint over til the lady in red shows ;)


----------



## Aunie

Good Luck andy! i got my fx'd for you!


----------



## kiki04

One more sleep!!!!! :happydance:


----------



## KamIAm

:wohoo:Tomorrow is TESTING day ... :happydance::happydance:

:yipee: :headspin: :juggle: :loopy: :bunny: :holly:

There.... Think I threw all the big guns out this morning :haha:

Andy, Love ya tons:flower:


----------



## babesx3

u are so restrained i would of caved and tested by now!!! good luck tomorrow xxx


----------



## KamIAm

LOL!!! I know..... I would have already been through .... Ohhhh, maybe about 2-3 tests by now!!! :happydance::happydance:

Heck, she's making me wanna go pee on a stick for her!!! :haha:


----------



## babesx3

lol, yeah i was testing from 1dpo.. ha ha!!


----------



## emk10

:shhh: Stalking!!! :dust:


----------



## Andypanda6570

emk10 said:


> :shhh: Stalking!!! :dust:

LOL, you can stalk me anytime...XOOXOX :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Vickieh1981

Going to be obsessively checking here tomorrow

If you get a bfn it doesn't mean it won't change to a bfp - Maff was a bfn until 14dpo. Jessica was a bfp at 8dpo so I thought I was out that month with him


----------



## Andypanda6570

Has anyone experienced this, I feel like my breasts are in the way and my left breast, well, the nipple is erect and wont go down for 3 days now :blush::blush::blush::blush::blush: (TMI) I know :sick::sick::sick:
XOXO Thanks :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Nikki_d72

OOh, sounds good, Andrea! Symptom spotting is a killer, isn't it?! I never got sore boobs till well after my BFP last time but I don't have much of a rack, hehe. We are all different though, lots of women get sore boobs as a sign. Can't wait till tomorrow when you :test: Good luck, I so hope this is it for you!


----------



## Andypanda6570

Nikki_d72 said:


> OOh, sounds good, Andrea! Symptom spotting is a killer, isn't it?! I never got sore boobs till well after my BFP last time but I don't have much of a rack, hehe. We are all different though, lots of women get sore boobs as a sign. Can't wait till tomorrow when you :test: Good luck, I so hope this is it for you!

Eek my rack is like a double d :dohh: You think I should test tomorrow or wait to see if I miss my period? I mean my period is due Saturday or Sunday/ What if i test tomorrow and it is negative could I still be anyway?
XOXO:hugs:


----------



## Nikki_d72

Yup, you could still be. It's not over till AF shows! It depends on how soon or late implantation took place when you start building up detectable levels of HCG, for the test to work. Different tests have different sesitivities as well, so can pick up lesser amounts and therefore be used earlier. First Resposnse Early Result (FRER) I think can be used up to 4 days before AF is due but the day after AF is due is the most reliable. False negatives are common, false positives are pretty rare - some folk reckon the blue dye tests to be a bit unbreliable and the pink ones less likely to give an evaporation line. Feel free to post a pic when you do test and we'll all take a squint at it!

Do you have regular cycles since you lost Ava, hon?


----------



## KamIAm

Woman...... Look, you unfortunately have NO choice... Your booty is peeing on a stick tomorrow MORNING ... as soon as you wake up....first morning pee pee please :winkwink:

Haha...

And, please know.. IF for some reason you do get a BFN...Like Nikki said, It isn't over til' the fat lady (AF) sings... :flower:

Just so you know.... I'll be stalking you majorly the rest of this week:shhh::shhh:

:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## bek74

Good luck my gorgeous, I am praying for you. Love you always xxx


----------



## Andypanda6570

Nikki_d72 said:


> Yup, you could still be. It's not over till AF shows! It depends on how soon or late implantation took place when you start building up detectable levels of HCG, for the test to work. Different tests have different sesitivities as well, so can pick up lesser amounts and therefore be used earlier. First Resposnse Early Result (FRER) I think can be used up to 4 days before AF is due but the day after AF is due is the most reliable. False negatives are common, false positives are pretty rare - some folk reckon the blue dye tests to be a bit unbreliable and the pink ones less likely to give an evaporation line. Feel free to post a pic when you do test and we'll all take a squint at it!
> 
> Do you have regular cycles since you lost Ava, hon?

Yes I am every 29 days. last Period was 9/23 then 8/24 then 7/25. I should have ovulated on October 7th .. xoxo


bek74 said:


> Good luck my gorgeous, I am praying for you. Love you always xxx

Love you and please pray really hard my love..xoxoxoox Love You xoxoxo:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Andypanda6570

My BOO BEES Are killing me :cry::cry::cry: well my left one anyway :winkwink:


----------



## KamIAm

:hi: Hi Andrea..... 

Is it morning yet???? :test::test: :bfp::bfp: 

:wohoo::wohoo:

:dust::dust::dust:

Anyways... lol :haha: Just checkin in on ya... How are you feeling tonight? Are you still cramping?? 

Xoxo


----------



## bek74

When you testing? I hope it happens this month for you but don't want you to get discouraged if it doesn't. 
When your trying to conceive your body and mind can be cruel.
When you fell with Ava you just felt like your period was coming, when I fell with the twins I swore it didn't work cause it felt like I was getting my period. Don't know how many times I had sore boobs and cramps etc while ttc naturally only to be disappointed.
I am not saying this to bring you down, you know how badly I want you to get your BFP I just don't want you to be upset if it isn't this month. It IS going to happen


----------



## KamIAm

Exactly bek ... you put it perfectly.... 

Stay positive Andrea!! ; ) 

Xoxo fingers crossed, prayers said ...


----------



## kiki04

I cant wait to wake up tomorrow and see your test!!! I am so thrilled for you hun and I am so so so so soooooo glad you decided to try again :cloud9: :hugs: :cloud9: :hugs:


----------



## Andypanda6570

bek74 said:


> When you testing? I hope it happens this month for you but don't want you to get discouraged if it doesn't.
> When your trying to conceive your body and mind can be cruel.
> When you fell with Ava you just felt like your period was coming, when I fell with the twins I swore it didn't work cause it felt like I was getting my period. Don't know how many times I had sore boobs and cramps etc while ttc naturally only to be disappointed.
> I am not saying this to bring you down, you know how badly I want you to get your BFP I just don't want you to be upset if it isn't this month. It IS going to happen

Your right and I am scared I don't want to test yet, I am just going to wait and see if I get it :cry::cry::cry: Now I feel like it AF is coming, but my left boobie is still erect and hurts, so maybe that is a new symptom, cause I never ever had that. I think my mind is playing on my heart :cry::cry: even if I am not I still have November December and January. I love you..XOXOOXO


----------



## Andypanda6570

Now I feel like i am going to get it my AF , but my left breast is still full and erect , could that be a new symptom that just as a coincidence is happened now?
I just am going to wait till Sunday and if I don't get my AF I will test, I am so sorry but I am just so scared right now to test.. :cry::cry::cry::cry:


----------



## bek74

Oh my beautiful it is ok to be scared and you don't need to apologize for feeling that way. Wait and see what Sunday brings, it is only the first month ttc. Love you so much GF xxx


----------



## yazoo

Don't be scared hun. Do what you feel is right. I can completely understand why testing would be scary. Your scared if its negative and scared if its positive because then you will worry and be scared that the same thing will happen again (even though you will be really happy). In relation to the erect nipple, that was a major symptom of pregnancy for me. My OH was always laughing at them. :haha:


----------



## yazoo

oh i meant to say don't be sorry not scared. :haha:


----------



## Hellylou

Aw, I totally understand the need to wait, Andrea, and we are all just wishing you the best. 

Big hugs :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Vickieh1981

The months I was pregnant were the months I felt most like I was about to come on - cramps and everything. Itwas just baby settling in.

Come on - test!! We are all waiting lol


----------



## emk10

I am the same, I dont test until my period is due. A couple of months ago when I thought I was pregnant, I literally felt sick to the stomach to test. I was scared to see either a BFN or a BFP. It is a scary time and I understand why you are reluctant. Test when you feel ready. 

As for erect nipples, I also had this when I was last pregnant, so I do think this is a good sign. I also felt like I was going to get my AF for sure because of the cramps. However it never came. So all good still x x


----------



## Cassie10

We all understand hun! Just do what you feel is best... we can wait! :hugs: And trust me I will be waiting...and stalking which is kind of creepy I know but I'm so nervous and hopeful for you!!! LOL!


----------



## KamIAm

:flower:Good Morning Andy! :hugs::hugs:

I completely understand you are scared, heck I would be too!!!

You do what YOU need or want to do, do not do anything that doesn't feel right or ok for you ... OK ...:hugs:

Just know we are always here for you, if you do for some reason get a ugly negative, you keep that beautiful chin up and know it's only the first month of TTC... It's gonna be ok...:hugs:

Try to relax, no worries, just enjoy each day and what it brings babe ... 

:hugs:

:flower:Love ya chicka!!!:flower:


----------



## kiki04

:hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:

Its OK to be scared hun... wait until you feel ready :hugs:


----------



## Nikki_d72

You do what's right for you, hon. I stopped testing before AF was due as well as I hated the dissapointment and the tests are really expensive here. The porn star nipples are a good sign though! I'm hoping and wishing for you. xx


----------



## Andypanda6570

I think it is over for me :cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry: I tested this morning and it was negative, has that happened to anyone that was pregnant? I am 2 to 3 days before my AF so I am assuming if I was pregnant it would have definitely picked it up ? :cry:
My booth boobs are killing me, this NEVER NEVER happens, that is why I thought maybe. It is NOT in my mind they are big and sore and have little bumps on them :nope::nope::nope: maybe this is a new sign now when AF is coming, I can accept that, but it is just weird that symptom would start now the first month i try? big coincidence? I woke up and went to make coffee and the nausea started :cry::cry: so I said good another sign :cry::cry::cry: I guess that is in my head too?
I don't understand how both my boobs could hurt and I am not pregnant, how can it be my boobs never ever hurt me not ever only when I was pregnant.,
My God this hurts very much :cry::cry::cry::cry::cry: I am just going to take it like i am not pregnant. NOW I am concerned as to why my breasts hurt, could that be a sign of something wrong?
I feel so awful.. and so sad....:cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry:

I need a break for awhile, I didn't realize how this would break my heart,, I don't know how people go through this every month.. I am heartbroken..


----------



## mhazzab

Andrea, I'm really sorry you got a negative this morning, I know how devastating this is but it doesn't necessarily mean you are out. Some people don't get a positive till their AF is due, or even after. I was having a look on countdowntopregnancy.com, and they say 17% of pregnant people at 13 DPO get a negative. 

Did you use a reliable brand and you first pee of the day? I find the tests with the lines really hard to use, maybe I'm just blind though!!

Prepare yourself for the fact that maybe this wasn't your cycle, but do remember it's not over till AF shows.

and if it didn't happen for you this month - just get back on it (so to speak!), we will be here to support you every month till you get your BFP.

xxx


----------



## yazoo

Hi hun, 

I'm really sorry you got a BFN but it definitely does not mean that it didn't happen this month. My cousin who recently had a a cycle of IVF tested when the clinic told her too and it was a BFN and tested a couple of days later and it was still negative. The clinic told her to test again a week later as she hadn't had a period and it came back positive so that is proof that you can have a false negative. 

All your symptoms sound as if you could be but if it is not the case that you are then keep your chin up and try again. We're all here for you. :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Hellylou

Hiya hun,

Aw :hugs: but don't lose hope. As the others have said, it could just be too early, or the test wasn't the right one for that early stage.

But, if it hasn't happened this month, there is still plenty of months ahead to try again. This was only your first go at it, and it can take time. I know how disappointing it is when all you want to see is that BFP - my first was unplanned but when we tried for our second baby, it took 4 months, and I remember how horrible each month felt when the test didn't show what I wanted it to, or the AF just showed before I even had a chance. I just took it for granted it would happen as easily as the previous time. 

Sending hugs and positive thoughts your way

:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Vickieh1981

Andypanda6570 said:


> I think it is over for me :cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry: I tested this morning and it was negative, has that happened to anyone that was pregnant? I am 2 to 3 days before my AF so I am assuming if I was pregnant it would have definitely picked it up ? :cry:
> I need a break for awhile, I didn't realize how this would break my heart,, I don't know how people go through this every month.. I am heartbroken..

I think I said earlier in the thread that this happened with Maff. I had all the symptoms of being pregnant and tested at 11dpo and 12 dpo which were both negative. I felt so cheated as I was sure I was pregnant but then I got a bfp on the day it was due.


xxx


----------



## babesx3

hugs xxxx its not over yet... hormones are a good sign xxxxx take care xxx hugs xx


----------



## bek74

Oh honey I know you want a BFP but it is only your first month, it could take months Hun.
As for the full sore boobs, while I was ttc I had the exact same symptoms and swore I was pregnant but I wasn't.
When I did IVF I had none of those symptoms, if anything I felt like AF was coming but it didn't, I was pregnant.
I don't think ur imagining ur symptoms, I just think u want it so bad your brain and body is playing tricks on you.
The ttc journey is heartbreaking, I tried for 3yrs ( as u know ) only to be told nope they have tried everything to repair my tubes but no luck, so IVF was all we had.
Love you


----------



## KamIAm

Andy..................:hugs:

You do NOT loose hope babe.... It isn't over til the AF rears her big ugly head...

The other girls said it perfectly! Yes, you may test negative today but that just might mean you are testing too early, or not using the best brand or maybe you didn't use your first morning pee ... :shrug: There are a lot of maybes ..

Just don't loose hope, hang tight and see what happens ... 

If it doesn't happen this month, we'll be here for ya as many months as it takes and your willing ..:flower:

Keep that beautiful chin up... Like we all said... It isn't over yet :hugs:

:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## kiki04

*this is me picking you up off the floor, holding you by your shoulders, giving you a small shake, as I stare into your eyes and say this....."

Andrea! Do not lose hope!!! I know how badly you want this and I personally have gone for even a BLOOD TEST at cycle day 32 and it was negative.... and on cycle day 34 I got a +HPT! It is NOT over.... so please calm down, take a deep breath and wait a couple more days, everything is going to be OK " :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## KamIAm

Perfect KiKi :flower:

:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Nikki_d72

Aw hon, I'm sorry it's not positive but as the others have said it's not over yet. I felt definitely out the month I concieved the boys and only got a really, really faint line the day of my missed period. I did one each day after that and the line got a little darker, so it was definitely there, but never even as dark as the control and that was twins! So I never really got a good test untill about 17DPO. 

I also had months before where I drove myself insane, convinced I was definitely pregnant too before the actual month, so your mind and body can absolultely play tricks, probably moreso now so much is riding on it. 

Keep positive honey and if it doesn't happen then get straight back on the horse, sweetie! 

I was lying in bed this morning thinking I could feel wee pulling sensations and convinced myself it was implantation, even though I doubt I ovulated this month at all! TTC makes you mental, don't worry. Again there is no reason for you to think you are out yet, pregnant until proven otherwise! (stolen from another thread but I liked it, hehe)
xxx


----------



## KamIAm

Nikki~ I've recently seen that phrase as well... "pregnant until proven otherwise". ... LOVE IT! &#9829;

Andrea~ Would love to hear an update on ya, how your doing, how your feeling... Thinking about you all day hon' 

XOXO


----------



## bek74

Nikki PUPO ( pregnant until proven otherwise ) is a term us mums going through IVF use, as a little embryo is put back into us, it's a nice term.

Andrea gorgeous, how you doing my beautiful? When ttc the dreaded 2ww is so hard emotionally but I think it would be even harder with you due to lossing princess Ava and your rush for a BFP due to age. 
Please don't lose faith, don't give up. You stood by me my entire 3 yrs ttc and my IVF cycle and now it is my turn to be here for you.
Love you always my beautiful friend xxx


----------



## Nikki_d72

Oh thanks Bek, sorry if I've taken it out of turn then. 

Andy, how you going?


----------



## bek74

Nikki no need to be sorry, it is a comforting term.

Andrea love you xxx


----------



## Andypanda6570

:cry::cry::cry::cry: I got my AF on Thursday.. I could not believe it, my breasts never ever ever ever ever ever and ever hurt... I find it funny this new symptom started as soon as I started trying??? Can anyone explain this to me???:cry::cry:
I bought an OPK cause people think they ovulate on day 14 but some don't so i thought it was best I know. I will start testing at day 10.
I know people keep saying 41 is not to old but for me I will be 42 in June and that is my cut off .. I am going to try November, December and January and then that is it for me. Loosing Ava has literally killed me inside and nobody understands me (Except all of you):cry::cry::cry: My family my kids even my husband don't realize how much pain I am in every single day, it never leaves me the sadness :cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry: So I give myself 3 months to get pregnant after that I just can't do it no more,I am mentally drained ,... :cry::cry::cry:
Love You All XOXOOXOXOXOOXOX :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Nikki_d72

Aw, bums, I was so hoping the witch wasn't gonna get you, I'm so sorry hun. I think these things all get noticed (ie sore boobs etc) because now you are looking for them, is all. You may well have gotten a bit achey before but not noticed, as you weren't in the 2WW madness, picking up on every single twinge. I know I do, anyway. 

OPK's are probably not a bad idea anyway, as you could be OV-ing at some other time. It's a good sign that your cycles are regular at least. 

Maybe try not to put too much pressure on yourself with the 3 month thing, honey. Just try and see what happens - onward and upward! I hope the witch is gone soon and you can get back to it with renewed vigour!

best of luck and huge hugs xxx


----------



## Andypanda6570

_d72 said:


> Aw, bums, I was so hoping the witch wasn't gonna get you, I'm so sorry hun. I think these things all get noticed (ie sore boobs etc) because now you are looking for them, is all. You may well have gotten a bit achey before but not noticed, as you weren't in the 2WW madness, picking up on every single twinge. I know I do, anyway.
> 
> OPK's are probably not a bad idea anyway, as you could be OV-ing at some other time. It's a good sign that your cycles are regular at least.
> 
> Maybe try not to put too much pressure on yourself with the 3 month thing, honey. Just try and see what happens - onward and upward! I hope the witch is gone soon and you can get back to it with renewed vigour!
> 
> best of luck and huge hugs xxx

Thank you.. Do you think it is a good sign i ovulate and get my AF regularly ?
I read all these things that at my age my eggs are not good and I have a small chance of catching a good egg, is that true? I mean if I have a one out of 4 chance that is not that good. i don't know what to believe anymore..XOOX :cry:


----------



## Andypanda6570

You know what i did also, I even got my Flu shot last month just in case. I made the doc give me the one with no preservatives :shrug::shrug: the doc was like why that is for pregnant women or women planning to get pregnant :smug::smug::smug::smug: I said BINGO I may try so just in case I do hit it i will be ok for the flu.. So at least I got that done.. :hugs:


----------



## Nikki_d72

I think it is a good sign, I'm pretty sure that if you often get cycles where you don't ovulate then your cycle lengths will chop and change, as happens when you are heading for menopause. It's really statistically unlikely for anyone to fall pregnant on their first cycle, no matter what age anyway. Call this a practice run!

I think you need to leave the numbers alone, after all we all had tiny chances of losing our babies in second tri, but it happened. We are all due to be the other side of the statistics, I think. It's all just numbers, don't read them, they are but digits on a page...

Good luck for this next month, and try to keep your lovely chin up xxx


----------



## Andypanda6570

Nikki_d72 said:


> I think it is a good sign, I'm pretty sure that if you often get cycles where you don't ovulate then your cycle lengths will chop and change, as happens when you are heading for menopause. It's really statistically unlikely for anyone to fall pregnant on their first cycle, no matter what age anyway. Call this a practice run!
> 
> I think you need to leave the numbers alone, after all we all had tiny chances of losing our babies in second tri, but it happened. We are all due to be the other side of the statistics, I think. It's all just numbers, don't read them, they are but digits on a page...
> 
> Good luck for this next month, and try to keep your lovely chin up xxx

Thank you.. You really are so special to me... XOXOOX :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Nikki_d72

You type quicker than me! That's good you got the flu jab, you're all set now!


----------



## Andypanda6570

Nikki_d72 said:


> You type quicker than me! That's good you got the flu jab, you're all set now!

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance: I did one thing right :kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss:


----------



## yazoo

You have a stalker here Andy. :) I'm so sorry that the witch got you but keep that chin up girl and try again. I have a feeling that the witch will catch me this month too. Even though I know its our first month trying and it could take months I will be so gutted if she comes. :hugs:


----------



## Andypanda6570

yazoo said:


> You have a stalker here Andy. :) I'm so sorry that the witch got you but keep that chin up girl and try again. I have a feeling that the witch will catch me this month too. Even though I know its our first month trying and it could take months I will be so gutted if she comes. :hugs:

I needed to tell you, what a coincidence.. You know that statue you have in your avatar with the baby in angel wings :cry::cry::cry: I went to visit Ava in the cemetery and there was a statue just like it , i fell in love with it and found it on ebay and bought it, it is on it's way now. Then I came to the forum and I saw your avatar and I could not beleive it :cry::cry::cry: how precious it was when I saw it in your avatar, what a coincidence..
You can stalk me anytime, maybe we will get pregnant together.. XOXOXOXOXOX:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## SarahJane

I am so sorry Andrea, I haven't been on here this week as have been so busy at work so have barely nipped in.

Hope you are ok darling xxx :hugs:


----------



## Hellylou

Bad luck, Andy :hugs: but don't lose heart. 

Your body could also be different now, and cycle may be a bit out of whack, so perhaps BDing every day or every other day will give you the best chance. I've never tracked ovulation with kits and have no idea when it happens (I don't feel anything), but when I start trying, my DH will not know what's hit him! :haha:

Chin up and lots of :dust: for next month :hugs:


----------



## yazoo

Aww what a coincidence. :flower: I absolutely love the statue. I saw it one day while searching on ebay and i fell in love with it so I had to get it. 

I really hope we get pregnant together hun. We can share the tears, worry, anxiety and please god happiness together. :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## emk10

:hugs::hugs::hugs: Oh no I am so sorry it didn't happen for you this month, I had a really good feeling for you as well.. Oh well, onwards and upwards towards next month :thumbup:. 

I know how heartbreaking it is. I was really disappointed two months ago when I really thought I was pregnant. I had soooo many signs and symptoms, it was unreal. But no I wasn't!!!! And I was gutted. I think this is it for us on the TTC front. My OH is done with it all :nope:. 

It is just such a shame that our family making days have to end on such a sad note. I REALLY hope this isn't the case for you. I really wish you all the best and hope next month is YOUR month!! :hugs: x x x


----------



## Andypanda6570

Hellylou said:


> Bad luck, Andy :hugs: but don't lose heart.
> 
> Your body could also be different now, and cycle may be a bit out of whack, so perhaps BDing every day or every other day will give you the best chance. I've never tracked ovulation with kits and have no idea when it happens (I don't feel anything), but when I start trying, my DH will not know what's hit him! :haha:
> 
> Chin up and lots of :dust: for next month :hugs:

LOL... 
In August I got a smiley face (That means you will ovulate in 24 to 36 hours) at day 13 i didn't test in September so i will test after my AF this month, but i know ovulation doesn't always happen on the same day every month. I know when I ovulate i get the lower pain twinge I have been getting it for like 10 years now .. They have a name for it now it is called ::: mittelschmerz ..
Some women know when they are ovulating because they can feel a slight pain in their lower abdomen. Other women may bleed slightly in the middle of their cycle. Typical ovulation symptoms and signs include changes in cervical mucus and a small rise in basal temperature. For most women, ovulation occurs about once every month until menopause, apart from episodes of pregnancy and breastfeeding.

About twenty percent of women experience pain and discomfort during ovulation. The duration and intensity of the pain can vary from one woman to the next. Typically, it will last from a few minutes to 48 hours. In most cases, ovulation pain doesn't indicate any sort of problem. Ovulation pain is also known as mid-cycle pain and mittelschmerz (German for 'middle pain').

The exact cause of ovulation pain is not clear/ It may be caused by something called emerging follicle. Hormones prompt the ovaries to produce around 20 follicles. Each follicle contains an immature egg but only one follicle usually survives to maturity. It is theorized that ovulation pain is caused by the expanding follicle stretching the membrane of the ovary. Another cause could be a ruptured follicle. When the egg is mature and burst from the follicle, this can cause pain and sometimes bleeding.

Severe or long-lasting pain during ovulation may sometimes be symptomatic of gynecological conditions including endometriosis. Left untreated, such conditions can adversely affect your health. See your doctor if your ovulation pain lasts longer than about three days or if you have other unusual menstrual symptoms such as heavy bleeding. I copied that .. :flower:


----------



## Andypanda6570

emk10 said:


> :hugs::hugs::hugs: Oh no I am so sorry it didn't happen for you this month, I had a really good feeling for you as well.. Oh well, onwards and upwards towards next month :thumbup:.
> 
> I know how heartbreaking it is. I was really disappointed two months ago when I really thought I was pregnant. I had soooo many signs and symptoms, it was unreal. But no I wasn't!!!! And I was gutted. I think this is it for us on the TTC front. My OH is done with it all :nope:.
> 
> It is just such a shame that our family making days have to end on such a sad note. I REALLY hope this isn't the case for you. I really wish you all the best and hope next month is YOUR month!! :hugs: x x x

I am so sorry to hear that :cry::cry: Maybe he will change his mind :hugs::hugs: I hope so, thank you for being so kind to me ,....
XOXOXO Sending much love OXOXOXO


----------



## collie_crazy

I'm so sorry this isnt your month Andrea :cry: Hopefully if you track your ovulation and know when it is happening for definite it will give you a greater chance of catching this cycle :hugs: 

Have you heard of the sperm meets egg plan? Thats what we done this month. You basically BD every other day after AF ends and start doing OPKs from CD10 then once you get a positive OPK you BD that day and the following 2 days, skip a day then BD one last time. Apparently it has a lot of success - but it is tiring! Thats a lot of BDing :haha: 

According to Fertility Friend the time you are most likely to fall pregnant is the 3 days prior to O... so if you BD in those 3 days it increases the likelihood of catching because the spermies are already there to catch the egg when it comes because it doesnt last very long...

Sending huge hugs to you :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## Andypanda6570

collie_crazy said:


> I'm so sorry this isnt your month Andrea :cry: Hopefully if you track your ovulation and know when it is happening for definite it will give you a greater chance of catching this cycle :hugs:
> 
> Have you heard of the sperm meets egg plan? Thats what we done this month. You basically BD every other day after AF ends and start doing OPKs from CD10 then once you get a positive OPK you BD that day and the following 2 days, skip a day then BD one last time. Apparently it has a lot of success - but it is tiring! Thats a lot of BDing :haha:
> 
> According to Fertility Friend the time you are most likely to fall pregnant is the 3 days prior to O... so if you BD in those 3 days it increases the likelihood of catching because the spermies are already there to catch the egg when it comes because it doesnt last very long...
> 
> Sending huge hugs to you :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:

Thank you so very much. We DTD on October 4th and I thought I ovulated on the 7th , but now I don't know when I ovulate either day 14 15 or 16, so that is why i bought the OPK. I will try it your way also, thanks again for the info ..XOXOXOXOOX :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## babesx3

:hugs: hopefully it will happen very soon for yoiu xxxx


----------



## Andypanda6570

babesx3 said:


> :hugs: hopefully it will happen very soon for yoiu xxxx

XOXO Thank you xoxoxo :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## bek74

I am so sorry AF got you. I don't think 3mths is long enough to ttc, it puts to much stress and pressure on you. If 42 is your cut off then give yourself till then (June).
I DTD on the 12th,14th and 16th as I ovulate sometime during those days and when trying with the boys it worked.
As for the sore breasts, it is because your looking for symptoms and your body and mind responds, happened to me and it is heartbreaking when AF comes. 
Do you OP kits DTD every 2nd night during that time and allow yourself till your birthday, just so you can relax more. 
Love you xxx


----------



## Andypanda6570

bek74 said:


> I am so sorry AF got you. I don't think 3mths is long enough to ttc, it puts to much stress and pressure on you. If 42 is your cut off then give yourself till then (June).
> I DTD on the 12th,14th and 16th as I ovulate sometime during those days and when trying with the boys it worked.
> As for the sore breasts, it is because your looking for symptoms and your body and mind responds, happened to me and it is heartbreaking when AF comes.
> Do you OP kits DTD every 2nd night during that time and allow yourself till your birthday, just so you can relax more.
> Love you xxx

 love you too. The problem is i want to try 3 to 4 days before ovulation and I think you know why:blush::blush::blush: I could get it right on ovulation but you know what that would result in LOL .I read it is best to have sex the 3rd day before ovulation and you will get pregnant, so I will do the opk and I know I will hit it, i feel a bit better now, i think you are right I would have to try till June. I love you XOOXOXX


----------



## bek74

True they say 3 days before it also means it could take a tad longer so yes give yourself till ur birthday. 
xxx
Maybe you could get a sperm sample tested to see what hubby's count is, just be sure his producing enough swimmers lol


----------



## bek74

Oh and u can get the sperm sample at home and drop it in yourself so N won't have to go in.


----------



## babylou

So sorry it didn't work out this time. Keep on going though. (Believe me I know what you are going through!! It's soooo hard when it doesn't happen straight away)

I do believe in trying not to stress out too much though, so try and rest and keep calm xxx :hugs::hugs:

You will get there....:hugs:


----------



## angel jayvian

Hey lovely lady im so sorry I didn't even know you was trying againg but I hope it happens soon. I will be praying for you !! Love you tons...Omgg that's the same statue I fell in love with when I came across it on google..i want it also where did you order it .its lovely !! Its my screen saver on my phone !!



Andypanda6570 said:


> yazoo said:
> 
> 
> You have a stalker here Andy. :) I'm so sorry that the witch got you but keep that chin up girl and try again. I have a feeling that the witch will catch me this month too. Even though I know its our first month trying and it could take months I will be so gutted if she comes. :hugs:
> 
> I needed to tell you, what a coincidence.. You know that statue you have in your avatar with the baby in angel wings :cry::cry::cry: I went to visit Ava in the cemetery and there was a statue just like it , i fell in love with it and found it on ebay and bought it, it is on it's way now. Then I came to the forum and I saw your avatar and I could not beleive it :cry::cry::cry: how precious it was when I saw it in your avatar, what a coincidence..
> You can stalk me anytime, maybe we will get pregnant together.. XOXOXOXOXOX:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...


----------



## Andypanda6570

angel jayvian said:


> Hey lovely lady im so sorry I didn't even know you was trying againg but I hope it happens soon. I will be praying for you !! Love you tons...Omgg that's the same statue I fell in love with when I came across it on google..i want it also where did you order it .its lovely !! Its my screen saver on my phone !!
> 
> 
> 
> Andypanda6570 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yazoo said:
> 
> 
> You have a stalker here Andy. :) I'm so sorry that the witch got you but keep that chin up girl and try again. I have a feeling that the witch will catch me this month too. Even though I know its our first month trying and it could take months I will be so gutted if she comes. :hugs:
> 
> I needed to tell you, what a coincidence.. You know that statue you have in your avatar with the baby in angel wings :cry::cry::cry: I went to visit Ava in the cemetery and there was a statue just like it , i fell in love with it and found it on ebay and bought it, it is on it's way now. Then I came to the forum and I saw your avatar and I could not beleive it :cry::cry::cry: how precious it was when I saw it in your avatar, what a coincidence..
> You can stalk me anytime, maybe we will get pregnant together.. XOXOXOXOXOX:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...Click to expand...

I will get one for you and precious Jayvian.. I will order it this week and put it there on his little special place. Don't worry about it I want to do it..
:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: From my heart to yours and jayvian..XOXOOX:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## angel jayvian

I was so sad and crying so much right now then I read this n cried even more but they were happy tears :).. Thank you for being you! God bless you.



I will get one for you and precious Jayvian.. I will order it this week and put it there on his little special place. Don't worry about it I want to do it..
:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: From my heart to yours and jayvian..XOXOOX:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:[/QUOTE]


----------



## Andypanda6570

angel jayvian said:


> I was so sad and crying so much right now then I read this n cried even more but they were happy tears :).. Thank you for being you! God bless you.
> 
> 
> 
> I will get one for you and precious Jayvian.. I will order it this week and put it there on his little special place. Don't worry about it I want to do it..
> :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: From my heart to yours and jayvian..XOXOOX:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

[/QUOTE]

Your welcome// I am just so thankful our angels are together...
XOOXXOXOXOXOOX :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------

